# New Cabelas Sausage Stuffer Question???



## tjohnson (Nov 28, 2012)

I have an older Cabelas 20# Stuffer and Electric Motor, and it does not fit the new style Cabelas Sausage Stuffer or a new Westons Stuffer

Does anybody have the "New" Cabelas Stuffer Motor?

Will it fit on a "New" Westons Stuffer?

I just purchased a 7# Westons Stuffer, and would like to purchase an electric motor for it

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 1, 2012)

Todd I believe it does but do not know for sure. the new Cabela's unit has a square shaft on it that the motor links into. If your weston had a square shaft and not the star then you should be good.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

What about fabricating an adapter that will allow you to use the motor for both.....Save you a few bucks that way....Just a thought......ShoneyBoy


----------



## boykjo (Dec 2, 2012)

Dont know about the retro other than what bri and mike said...... Have you had any problems with your stuffer motor for the older cabalas stuffer... I have the 30 lb stuffer with motor and a while back kept having a plastic gear pressed into a metal gear fail... cabelas corrected the problem with a all new metal gear.. havent had any more problems but the stuffer motor is loud now. You may want to look into purchasing this gear if it fails cause it will leave you stranded using the motor....

Joe


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 2, 2012)

No problems with the motor at all...Yet!

The shafts on both stuffers is the same size

The splines of are different so the old motor will not slip on the new style shaft

The new motor is supposed to have a built-in clutch

Is the main shaft aluminum or steel on the new Cabelas Stuffer?

TJ


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> No problems with the motor at all...Yet!
> 
> The shafts on both stuffers is the same size
> 
> ...


You could make a double female adapter. Take the piece that slips over the two different shafts and weld them together. The hard part would be finding the material to make it work...... I was going to add a motor to mine a while back and didn't get far with that ideal.......I always wondered if a torx socket would fit as a replacement for my handle on my grinder, then use an inverted 1/2 “ drive for the other side ? It may be more work that you are interested in doing, but it is just a thought……ShoneyBoy


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2012)

Todd, morning.....  How about some pics of both connectors and measurements....  Dave


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Todd, morning.....  How about some pics of both connectors and measurements....  Dave


2X's That would be nice....


----------

